# French Alpine milked from kids only for 3 months



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

She gave a gal a day last year... But not hand milked this year...owner said her utters aren't as big. Any hope to get her to a gal? 200 bucks....worth it? The twins are eating way 2 much for milk they give. Looking to sell em and get heavy milker. Found a lamancha (sp?)that had kid 8 weeks ago...gal a day! 225 bucks. Ill sell twins for 250 pair.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could certainly try to get the Alpine back up to a gallon a day but no guarantees. I have known of others who were able to get a goat's milk production back up. If you found a female that already is giving a gallon a day, then I would probably go for that one. Good luck.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

$200 for a french alpine not giving you a gallon is not my idea of a good producer but alot contributes to milk production not just genetics.She could have an impressive pedigree but that's only half what I look for. 
So to get her up to production if she has in the past I need to know 
when she freshened?
is she a second..third..forth.. freshener?
what do you feed her and how often?
Did you purchase her in milk and how long ago? (the stress of moving and different feed environment can make her drop in production)
How often do you milk? 
Does she have kids on her still? 
Guess I'm alittle confused with your post but clarify these up and I can try and help ya I hope


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

She is 4 last kid 3 months ago last year 1 gal a day. Might look at here 2marow


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

You can find something productively better in my opinion.I have a first freshener that gives me over a gallon a day and my 2 others give me close to 2 gallons and they are both 4.When looking for a milking doe my advice...try her out before you buy! Make sure she is easy to milk and milks out nicely. Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think it is not easy to get production up! 
If you take a doe that is just a few weeks after kidding and start milking her all the way out often you have a much better chance of of getting it up vs. a doe that has or is weaning her kids I would think.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

I am going to look at the goat in a bit. If she looks like she is on the way out ill pass.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Best bet if the person is selling her as a milker is to have them milk her out in front of you so you can see how well she stands, how much milk is actually produced and then taste it. :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That of course is if they are currently milking her. :doh: If they haven't been I wouldn't expect them to do that but then you also don't know what you will be getting.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Even if she's making a gallon/day now, I can almost guarantee that she won't be once you bring her home--stress from the move will inevitably cause her to loose some production. She may or may not get back to her pre-move levels this freshening.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Found out more about her. She came from a dairy farm not far from me. Neighbor knows owner and said he runs a tight ship and good to his goats. The guy who has her now got a heard of french alpines and is moving. Might get her n 2 kid does for 100-150. She looks good but all the goats are in pen and just layn round. They looked 1/2 asleep. Nothing but a old tub to rub on. Told guy I could give them a real good home and good life. We will see if he takes my offer.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope she/they work out well for you!


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Last year with kid milking he got a gal a day. Not sure I'm ready for the kids lol but I'm sure its going to be a blast!


----------

